# 1998 Ford compact tractor.



## lb59 (Jan 2, 2006)

My cousin has a 1998 Ford compact tractor.
Can anyone tell what model numbers Ford made that year?


----------



## John-in-Ga (Sep 22, 2003)

I hate to see a post go unanswered, lb59, so I’ll try this. If I’ve got it wrong, maybe, it will get a discussion started and someone will come up with an answer for you. (Why didn’t you just ask your cousin what model he has and this old South Georgia ******* would not have stayed up half the night looking for an answer that will probably turn out to be wrong).

I did a little research using a link a real nice older feller posted just the other day (link). This is what I came up with for Ford New Holland using the criteria you furnished. A little more “criteria” like HP or number of cylinders would have been useful. There can be some disagreement on what constitutes a compact tractor. I used 28 HP and/or 3 cylinders as a cut off fer compacts when I did this search.

1220 17 Hp 3 cylinder diesel 1987 - 1999
1520 23 HP 3 cylinder diesel 1987 - 1998
1320 20 HP 3 cylinder diesel 1987 - 1998
1720 28 HP 3 cylinder diesel 1987 - 2000
1215 16 HP 3 cylinder diesel 1993 - 1998
1530 24 HP 3 cylinder diesel 1997 - 1999
1725 28 HP 3 cylinder diesel 1997 - 1999
1630 26 HP 3 cylinder diesel 1997 - 1999

Now, ask your cousin what model he has and lets see if it is one of these.


----------



## lb59 (Jan 2, 2006)

(Why didn’t you just ask your cousin what model he has and this old South Georgia ******* would not have stayed up half the night looking for an answer that will probably turn out to be wrong). 
*********************************************
I thought of doing that but it would only tell me the model of the one he has.It wouldn't give me any of the other models for that year?


----------

